# Denton and Sasquatch Podcast #22



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

It's the Christmas Show! We talk all things Christmas, play some music and have a lot of fun!

Enjoy and have a great Christmas!

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2016-12-18T22_51_16-08_00


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Used to be that the executive liquor cabinet was the envy of all of us here at PF, perhaps we should start eyeing the stash under the sofa?


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

very good x-mas show , you guys did a great job , Merry Christmas to you both .


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Personal flame thrower! haha I want one for the next time someone asks me if I'm a Russian mail order bride :vs_laugh:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

That was a fun show, thanks guys!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Glad y'all enjoyed it!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

@Denton, you sounded tired. You okay, man?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> @Denton, you sounded tired. You okay, man?


Tired? Really?

Maybe we need to adjust our schedule.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

I am sitting here listening to this podcast. 

Just as I took a bite of my lunch, you started talking about "elimination" and then you moved on to edible crickets. :vs_shocked:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Cricket said:


> I am sitting here listening to this podcast.
> 
> Just as I took a bite of my lunch, you started talking about "elimination" and then you moved on to edible crickets. :vs_shocked:


So our fiendish plan worked!

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I meant to mention this on the show Sunday but I forgot. We have gone international! Besides our various listeners in the US we now have 2 in Canada and one in Kenya. Obama family maybe?


----------

